# Schwimmfarn...geht bald unter



## Suiwababbial (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Expertenrat, da mein Schwimmfarn schon lange nicht mehr so aussieht, wie ich ihn einmal gekauft habe.

Der Schwimmfarn wird braun, die älteren Blätter scheinen auch abzusterben. Die jungen Triebe entwickeln sich nicht wirklich grün. Das Wachstum allgemein ist eher spärlich.

Damit Ihr Euch ein Bild machen könnt, hier ein Foto:

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/7051/img0891nn.jpg

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, won es liegt?

Danke schon mal für Eure Infos.

Suiwababbial


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmfarn...geht bald unter*

Hi,

sieht aus als wärs den tropischen Schwimmfarn im Teich zu kalt 

MfG Frank


----------



## Suiwababbial (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmfarn...geht bald unter*

Der Teich/Topf hat ca. 19 Grad.

Ich habe nun mal ein paar junge Triebe hereingeholt und in eine Wasserschale gesetzt. Bin mal gespannt, was ihnen hier nicht gefällt. Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht ausziehen...

Kämen andere Umstände auch in Betracht?

VG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmfarn...geht bald unter*

Hi,

sind die nächtlichen Lufttemperaturen denn auch über 15 Grad. Hier bei mir sind sie meißt noch einstellig
Ist ja net nur die Wassertemperatur die für Tropengewächse warm sein muß, damit sie gut gedeien, auch die Luft (auch nachts)

MfG Frank


----------



## Suiwababbial (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmfarn...geht bald unter*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> sind die nächtlichen Lufttemperaturen denn auch über 15 Grad. Hier bei mir sind sie meißt noch einstellig
> Ist ja net nur die Wassertemperatur die für Tropengewächse warm sein muß, damit sie gut gedeien, auch die Luft (auch nachts)
> MfG Frank



Ich leide noch nicht an seniler Bettflucht. Insofern kann ich nur bedingt etwas zu den nächtlichen Temperaturen beitragen. 

Aber im Ernst: Es sind hier nachts immer so um die 10-13 Grad gewesen, die letzte Zeit. Aber eben auch nicht darüber. Insofern könnte die Temperatur durchaus ursächlich sein. Mal sehen was mein Schwimmfarn im Haus machen wird....

VG


----------



## willi1954 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmfarn...geht bald unter*

bei uns warens heute nacht nur 5 °, tröste dich, mein Schwimmfarn im Filtergraben sieht genauso aus. Einfach warten, es kommen bald wärmere Tage, dann wird der schon wachsen.

LG Willi


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmfarn...geht bald unter*

"im Haus" wird´s warm genug sein 


aber 

da fehlt die Sonne ! 

schönabend


----------



## Gladiator (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmfarn...geht bald unter*

 

Also meiner sieht auch ähnlich aus wie deiner...

aber ich finde der kommt noch...

mal schauen


----------

